# Looking for a micro plug to conect between loco and tender



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have looked all over for a micro plug set of wires and i keep finding battery wires female ends!

anyone have a good source or have a few they can sell me!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I make them, how many pins (wires) do you need on the plug?


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

just 2


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

PM me


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

At the club meeting yesterday, we were talking about the Micro JST 1.25 2-Pin Connector Plug Male, Female with Wire, I was using for circuit connections. I found them on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-x-Micro-JST-1-25-2-Pin-Connector-Plug-Male-Female-Wire-/251069328525


----------

